# The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy



## KingGraham (Jan 12, 2010)

Παιδιά έχω αρχίσει να διαβάζω το _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ και έχω ενθουσιαστεί! Βρίσκω το χιούμορ του Douglas Adams... γαργαλιστικά ανανεωτικό... κάτι σαν το δροσερό νεράκι που αναβλύζει από ένα όχι-και-τόσο-αρχαίο άνοιγμα σε έναν βράχο και πέφτει στα κουρασμένα και ροζιασμένα -από την αναζήτηση καλού βιβλίου- ποδαράκια μου. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι είχα μόνο ακουστά τον Douglas Adams και μόλις τώρα τον ανακάλυψα τυχαία εξερευνώντας κάποια κεντρικά βιβλιοπωλεία... Υπάρχει και εδώ [link removed] τζάμπα, αλλά για κάποιον ακατανόητο και μυστήριο λόγο αγόρασα το βιβλίο. Κοιτάξτε το!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

KingGraham said:


> Υπάρχει και εδώ τζάμπα, αλλά για κάποιον *ακατανόητο και μυστήριο λόγο* αγόρασα το βιβλίο.


Δεν είναι εντελώς ακατανόητος. Εκεί έχουν πρόβλημα να γράψουν και τον τίτλο σωστά: το _Hitchhiker_ είναι μία λέξη, γι' αυτό επίτρεψέ μου να τον διορθώσω και στο κείμενό σου. Επίσης, επειδή η διαφήμιση παράνομου υλικού ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσει νομικά προβλήματα (σήμερα εσύ δίνεις αυτή τη σελίδα, μεθαύριο κάποιος άλλος θα δώσει σύνδεσμο σε λεξικό από το οποίο ο φίλος μου εισπράττει δικαιώματα και ζει από αυτά), είμαι υποχρεωμένος να διαγράψω τον σύνδεσμο.

Κατά τ' άλλα, λέγε μας τις εντυπώσεις σου καθώς το διαβάζεις. Ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία, αλλά σήμερα θυμάμαι μόνο ένα του σημείο.


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 12, 2010)

Oops! Sorry about that!


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 12, 2010)

Αλήθεια...ποιο σημείο θυμάσαι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

KingGraham said:


> Αλήθεια...ποιο σημείο θυμάσαι;



Θα το καταλάβεις όταν θα έχεις διαβάσει ολόκληρο το βιβλίο. Αλλά θα με κάνεις τώρα να το ξαναδιαβάσω (το αναβάλλω εδώ και καιρό).


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 12, 2010)

Να επισημάνω ότι το διαβάζω στα αγγλικά...το ερωτεύτηκα από τις πρώτες του σελίδες...


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 12, 2010)

απλά διαβάστε αυτό το απόσπασμα βρε παιδιά:

"Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun.

Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.

This planet has — or rather had — a problem, which was this: most of the people on it were unhappy for pretty much of the time. Many solutions were suggested for this problem, but most of these were largely concerned with the movements of small green pieces of paper, which is odd because on the whole it wasn't the small green pieces of paper that were unhappy.

And so the problem remained; lots of the people were mean, and most of them were miserable, even the ones with digital watches.

Many were increasingly of the opinion that they'd all made a big mistake in coming down from the trees in the first place. And some said that even the trees had been a bad move, and that no one should ever have left the oceans.

And then, one Thursday, nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change, one girl sitting on her own in a small cafe in Rickmansworth suddenly realized what it was that had been going wrong all this time, and she finally knew how the world could be made a good and happy place. This time it was right, it would work, and no one would have to get nailed to anything.

Sadly, however, before she could get to a phone to tell anyone about it, a terribly stupid catastrophe occurred, and the idea was lost forever.

This is not her story... "


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Το βιβλίο δεν το διάβασα ποτέ. ΄'Επαιζα όμως το παιχνίδι που κυκλοφορούσε στις προ PC εποχές και το είχα κατευχαριστηθεί. Πανδύσκολο βέβαια!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2010)

Το βιβλίο είναι καταπληκτικό, αλλά ευτυχώς που αυτό το Babelfish δεν ανήκει στην πανίδα τουτουδώ του πλανήτη...  Παρεμπ, πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το ψάρι;


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ακόμα πιο ξεκαρδιστικά ήταν τα σενάρια της ραδιοφωνικής σειράς που ήταν η βάση για το βιβλίο. Είχα διαβάσει τα σενάρια αφού διάβασα το βιβλίο, όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια, και θυμάμαι ότι είχα πονέσει από τα γέλια, είχα πέσει κάτω από το κρεββάτι από τα γέλια, είχα κατουρηθεί από τα γέλια, είχα γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων, γενικώς είχα πάθει ό,τι παθαίνει όποιος διαβάζει τα σενάρια του Γυρίζοντας το Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ. 

Α, ναι, κι εγω στα αγγλικά τα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Παρεμπ, πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το ψάρι;


Καλημέρα. *Βαβελόψαρο*, φυσικά.

Ως γνωστόν, φιλοξενείται πλέον εδώ. :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 12, 2010)

Κι εγώ στα αγγλικά ως επί το πλείστον, αλλά επειδή το δημοσίευε και στα ελληνικά το Παρά Πέντε θυμάμαι ότι ήταν Βαβελόψαρο.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 12, 2010)

Κυκλοφορούν ακόμα Φορντ Έσκορτ ή οι νέοι αναγνώστες χάνουν κάτι, άραγε;


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Κυκλοφορούν ακόμα Φορντ Έσκορτ ή οι νέοι αναγνώστες χάνουν κάτι, άραγε;


Kυκλοφορούν. Η παραγωγή σταματησε το 2003. 
Αλλά στο πρωτότυπο ο ήρωας λέγεται Ford Prefect, που είναι αυτό το αυτοκίνητο της δεκαετίας του '40:


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το βιβλίο δεν το διάβασα ποτέ. ΄'Επαιζα όμως το παιχνίδι που κυκλοφορούσε στις προ PC εποχές και το είχα κατευχαριστηθεί. Πανδύσκολο βέβαια!



Εγώ είχα ασχοληθεί πολύ με την σειρά Space Quest στο pc που είχε αναφορές στα βιβλία του Douglas Adams. Βρέθηκα αμέσως σε γνώριμο κόσμο.


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ακόμα πιο ξεκαρδιστικά ήταν τα σενάρια της ραδιοφωνικής σειράς που ήταν η βάση για το βιβλίο. Είχα διαβάσει τα σενάρια αφού διάβασα το βιβλίο, όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια, και θυμάμαι ότι είχα πονέσει από τα γέλια, είχα πέσει κάτω από το κρεββάτι από τα γέλια, είχα κατουρηθεί από τα γέλια, είχα γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων, γενικώς είχα πάθει ό,τι παθαίνει όποιος διαβάζει τα σενάρια του Γυρίζοντας το Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ.
> 
> Α, ναι, κι εγω στα αγγλικά τα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά.



Ποιες ελληνικές μεταφράσεις του The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy γνωρίζεις/ετε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Δες εδώ. Ωστόσο δεν έχω διαβάσει ελληνική μετάφραση και δεν ξέρω πώς είναι.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 15, 2010)

Εγώ το έχω διαβάσει στα ελληνικά, από τις εκδόσεις Παρά Πέντε. Νομίζω ότι έχουν κλείσει πια, αλλά το βιβλίο έχω την εντύπωση πως κυκλοφορεί ακόμα. Είναι ξεκαρδιστικό, οπότε η μετάφραση είναι αναμφίβολα καλή.

Εξαιρετικό είναι και το Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency. Σ' αυτό όμως προτείνω το πρωτότυπο. Το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει στα αγγλικά και όταν έπεσε στα χέρια μου η ελληνική μετάφραση θυμάμαι ότι είχα ψιλοαπογοητευτεί.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 15, 2010)

Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω.
Αποφύγετε πάση θυσία την κινηματογραφική διασκευή.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2010)

Είναι κανείς για πανγαλακτικές γαργαροκροτίδες; 
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b311/dannyboy156/Celeb Pictures/Movies/Hitchhikers_Quartet_front.jpg







Palavra said:


> Δες εδώ. Ωστόσο δεν έχω διαβάσει ελληνική μετάφραση και δεν ξέρω πώς είναι.


Επίσης: _Μάλλον ακίνδυνος_, με τον υπότιτλο: _Το πέμπτο βιβλίο της τριλογίας (; ) Γυρίστε το Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ. _(το ερωτηματικό είναι του εκδότη, αυτή η τριλογία είναι πια γνωστή ως double trilogy, αφού έχει φτάσει αισίως τα έξι βιβλία).
Aυτό ήταν το πέμπτο βιβλίο, αλλά σε μια δερματόδετη, αμερικανική έκδοση που πήρα (γιατί τα αγγλικά paperback είχαν γεμίσει άμμο ;)) - η οποία περιλαμβάνει τα τέσσερα πρώτα που αναφέρονται στον σύνδεσμο του Βιβλιονέτ της αποπάνω κυρίας Παλάβρας και το Mostly Harmless - υπάρχει κι ένα διήγημα με τίτλο _Young Zaphod Plays It Safe. _

Στην εισαγωγή αυτής της έκδοσης, με τίτλο A Guide to the Guide (Some unhelpful remarks from the author), ο Άνταμς έγραφε:

People often ask me how they can leave the planet, so I have prepared some brief notes.
*How to Leave the Planet*​1. Phone NASA. Their phone number is (713) 483-3111. Explain that it's very important that you get away as soon as possible.
2. If they do not cooperate, phone any friend you may have in the White House - (202) 456-1414 - to have a word on your behalf with the guys at NASA.
3. If you don't have any friends in the White House, phone the Kremlin (ask the overseas operator for 0107-095-295-9051). They don't have any friends there either (at least none to speak of), but they do seem to have a little influence, so you may as well try.
4. If that also fails, phone the Pope for guidance. His telephone number is 011-39-6-6982, and I gather his switchboard is infallible.
5. If all these attempts fail, flag down a passing flying saucer and explain that it's vitally important you get away before your phone bill arrives.
Douglas Adams​Los Angeles 1983 and London 1985/1986

Έχει κυκλοφορήσει και έκτο βιβλίο, γραμμένο από τον Eoin Colfer, αλλά συνήθως τέτοιες "συνέχειες" τις αποφεύγω, οπότε δεν το ζήτησα απ' τον Αγιοβασίλη.

Τα είχα διαβάσει όλα στα ελληνικά και θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι οι μεταφράσεις μού είχαν φανεί καλές, δεν είχα σκαλώσει κάπου (αλλά τότε δεν είχα την επαγγελματική διαστροφή της διόρθωσης/επιμέλειας κατά την ανάγνωση). Όταν όμως τα διάβασα στα αγγλικά, ξετρελάθηκα, τα ξαναδιάβασα και τα κρατώ για αποκούμπι σε πολύ δύσκολες ώρες. Συνειδητοποίησα ότι στα ελληνικά είχε χαθεί αρκετό από το πρωτότυπο. Δεν ψέγω τους μεταφραστές του (ο Δημήτρης Αρβανίτης είναι από τους καλύτερους μεταφραστές εφ - απ' όσο θυμάμαι, αφού έχω πολλά χρόνια να διαβάσω σε μετάφραση ό,τι μπορώ να διαβάσω στο πρωτότυπο), γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Adams είναι ίσως υπερβολικά Άγγλος ώστε να αποδοθεί με πληρότητα ο λόγος και οι αναφορές του. 

Κάτι ανάλογο είχα πάθει και με τον Terry Pratchett. Τέλη δεκαετίας του '80 ή αρχές '90, ένας φίλος μου σύστησε να διαβάσω το πρώτο βιβλίο της σειράς του Discworld που κυκλοφόρησε στα ελληνικά (κάπου το έχω, αλλά ποιος ψάχνει τώρα), καθώς η Ars Longa τον διαφήμιζε τότε ως τον νέο Ντάγκλας Άνταμς. Το διάβασα, απογοητεύτηκα και δεν το καταχώρισα στη μνήμη. Δεν θυμάμαι να με είχε ξενίσει η μετάφραση, αλλά μου φάνηκε βιβλίο ανούσιο, ανέμπνευστο. Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα, βρέθηκα τράνζιτ 3 ώρες στο αεροδρόμιο της Γλασκόβης και, κατά την προσφιλή μου συνήθεια, τις πέρασα στο βιβλιοπωλείο του αεροδρομίου. Εκεί, έχοντας ξεχάσει την προηγούμενη εμπειρία μου και το όνομα του συγγραφέα, αγόρασα ένα άλλο βιβλίο του της ίδιας σειράς, στο οποίο περιλαβαίνει τις θρησκείες, στα αγγλικά προφανώς. Το διάβασα σε 3 μέρες, σχεδόν μονορούφι - γιατί είχα και δουλειά - και στην επιστροφή πήρα άλλα 12 δικά του (ευτυχώς, στο Λονδίνο κάτι απρόοπτο είχε συμβεί και γλίτωσα το υπέρογκο τίμημα για το υπερ-υπέρβαρο των αποσκευών. Σήμερα έχω διαβάσει ό,τι έχει γράψει, από τα αγαπημένα μου σατιρικά αναγνώσματα! 

Κάποια πράγματα απλώς δεν μεταφράζονται ή τουλάχιστον απαιτούν ταλέντο και πάρα πολύ χρόνο και κόπο (άρα χρήμα, που κανένας Έλληνας εκδότης δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να προσφέρει στους μεταφραστές, δυστυχώς).

Και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Panadeli. Μη δείτε την ταινία!


----------



## GKeramidas (Jan 16, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Παρεμπ, πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το ψάρι;



Βαβελόψαρο! Η Altavista παλιότερα, τιμώντας τον Douglas Adams, είχε ονομάσει "babelfish" τον αυτόματο μεταφραστή της. Ευτυχώς το Yahoo κράτησε ακριβώς το ίδιο όνομα όταν εξαγόρασε το βαβελόψαρο της Altavista: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/

Λέτε τώρα που το διαδίκτυο έχει υποστήριξη για Ελληνικά ονόματα να προτείνουμε στο Yahoo να καταχωρίσει το http://βαβελόψαρο.yahoo.gr; Πλάκα θά 'χει


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 19, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Το βιβλίο είναι καταπληκτικό, αλλά ευτυχώς που αυτό το Babelfish δεν ανήκει στην πανίδα τουτουδώ του πλανήτη...  Παρεμπ, πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το ψάρι;



...Meanwhile, the poor Babel fish, by effectively removing all barriers to communication between different races and cultures, has caused more and bloodier wars than anything else in the history of creation...

Ααααχχχχ...τι κι αν δεν έχουμε βαβελόψαρα; Διαβάστε αυτό http://www.sansimera.gr/biographies/170 και αυτό http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/world/%CE%9D%CE%AD%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BE%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%A3%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BC%CE%AC%CE%BD-%CE%A1%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%83%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B9/ 
Με αφορμή τα παραπάνω, γνωρίζετε παρόμοια ενδιαφέροντα περιστατικά (σκάνδαλα, δολοφονίες, ή ίσως και πολέμους) που προκλήθηκαν από βιβλία ή μεταφράσεις;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Όπως θα ξέρεις, οι μουσουλμάνοι θεωρούν ότι το Κοράνι δεν επιδέχεται καμία αλλαγή, άρα θεωρούν «ερμηνείες» ή «παραφράσεις» τις μεταφράσεις του. Πάντως, μια και ανέφερες τον Ρούσντι, Σαλμάν (ο Πέρσης) λεγόταν ο πρώτος μεταφραστής του Κορανίου.

Δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο ιερά βιβλία υπήρξε πιο μοιραίο στην ιστορία, η Βίβλος ή το Κοράνι, πάντως μπόλικο αίμα έχει χυθεί στο όνομά τους. Αλλά για μετάφρασή τους, ίσως τα περισσότερα θύματα τα κλάψαμε εμείς, στα Ευαγγελικά.


----------



## KingGraham (Jan 19, 2010)

Απίστευτο! Δεν το γνώριζα. Τέτοιες καταστάσεις λοιπόν συμβαίνουν και σε μας τους...πολιτισμένους δυτικούς όπως φαίνεται...


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jun 9, 2010)

Γεια σε όλους! Είμαι νέος στο επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή και μπορώ να πω ότι η σελίδα σας με ενθουσίασε, φαίνεται πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Να είστε σίγουροι πως θα την εξερευνήσω πιθαμή προς πιθαμή!

Είμαι κι εγώ θαυμαστής του Douglas Adams. Απλούστατα είναι εξαιρετικός. Σας προτείνω να δείτε αυτή την ομιλία του που αν και είναι μεγάλη σε διάρκεια, είναι άκρως διασκεδαστική.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες :) Ευχαριστούμε και για το σύνδεσμο.


----------

